# Smoked Zesty Dill Spears



## gruelurks (Jan 14, 2010)

No Q-View, but I tossed some Vlassic Zesty Dill Spears on a piece of aluminum foil in the MES for a 1/2 hour or so the other night while smoking a chicken. I used mesquite wood for the smoke and they came out really tasty. I would suggest giving it a try for a surprising snack for your football party guests. :-)


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## john3198 (Jan 14, 2010)

I never would have thought of that.


----------

